# Cyclops Lesion.



## nikkisgranny

Other than 759.89, what code would you use for a cyclops lesion?

"There was a large, soft tissue mass attached to the ACL graft consisent with a diagnosis of a cylcops lesion."


----------



## mbort

nikkisgranny said:


> Other than 759.89, what code would you use for a cyclops lesion?
> 
> "There was a large, soft tissue mass attached to the ACL graft consisent with a diagnosis of a cylcops lesion."



is the cyclops lesion documented as being "congential"?  I dont think I would use 759.89 unless it is.

717.9 would be my first choice (without supporting documentation)


----------



## nikkisgranny

Thanks. That is the DX I was leaning towards as well.


----------



## martnel

What code would you use for the debridement of this lesion? (Arthroscopically)


----------



## nyyankees

martn said:


> What code would you use for the debridement of this lesion? (Arthroscopically)



I BELIEVE IT'S 29999 UNLISTED CODE..


----------



## coderguy1939

Here is the dfinition of a cyclops lesion:

A cyclops lesion, its name deriving from its resemblance to an eyeball at arthroscopy, is a complication of ACL repairs. It is also known as localized anterior arthrofibrosis, and its exact aetiology is uncertain, and may be related to gradual fraying and bunching up of ACL or graft fibres, excessive fibrosis, or even as a result of tissue fragments released from drilling. The end result, regardless of cause, is a rounded fibrous ball sitting in the intercondylar notch. When symptomatic the knee has difficulty fulling extending and is painful when attempts are made. Treatment is arthroscopic excision. 

You may want to consider 718.56


----------



## martnel

Thanks!  I was leaning towards unlisted too, and for Dx I like 717.89 better.


----------



## coderccfab

I also am using 718.56 for they cyclops lesion.


----------



## kadensmom

I actually have one of these today - what to use for the CPT? Unlisted, compared to what? 27347?


----------



## coderguy1939

I've seen both 29877 and 29999 used for this procedure for athroscopic removal of a cyclops lesion.  If you use the unlisted code you may want to use 29877 as the comparable if this is being done arthroscopically.  Once you decide which code is most appropriate you'd want to use it consistently for auditing purposes.

Any other opionions on this one?


----------



## lorebe22

*Arthroscopic debridement of cyclops lesion*

I just coded this today and I used 29877 with 718.56
Hope this helps!


----------



## kmonte

*Cyclops lesion*

29884 is what is suggested by this AAPC article and what I think makes the most sense. 

http://news.aapc.com/index.php/2010/08/arthroscopic-gems-hints-for-accurate-coding/


----------

